# Col. King's pics.



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 6, 2006)

removed


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice pics pretty sweethart of yours. So are you originally Italian? From your wife's and sons' names, I'd assume you're not but one never knows.


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 7, 2006)

removed


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 7, 2006)

removed


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice pics.

I am sorry about your son, and I hope that somehow your grandson gets in contact with you. It must be very hard.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh, I just missed the 2nd post of yours, I'm really sorry about what has happened, may things come to a good shape.


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 11, 2006)

removed


----------

